# Taki T32 Mini cup



## Stew (31/10/22)

I fancy the look of this disposable.
Unusual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (31/10/22)

Vapes made to look like shakes "A tacky and cheap looking effort as well", This is the bad side of vaping which attracts the youth and if not clamped down on will be the death of vaping! People like what they like but I can't understand why mature adults would be drawn to these, I would find them childish when I was 10 never mind as an adult!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Silver (31/10/22)

Have to agree with @Timwis on this
Problem with this is if a minor is carrying it out and about many folk wont even think its a vape
I think it looks cute and its a novel idea - but I don't like the principle behind it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Viper_SA (1/11/22)

Timwis said:


> Vapes made to look like shakes "A tacky and cheap looking effort as well", This is the bad side of vaping which attracts the youth and if not clamped down on will be the death of vaping! People like what they like but I can't understand why mature adults would be drawn to these, I would find them childish when I was 10 never mind as an adult!




Geez... So much for politeness on the forum. You can disagree with a post without all the exclamation marks and basically calling @Stew childish for liking it you know. You sir, will be going on my ignore list ASAP!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (1/11/22)

Well I like it too. It wouldn't get stolen that easy in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (1/11/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Geez... So much for politeness on the forum. You can disagree with a post without all the exclamation marks and basically calling @Stew childish for liking it you know. You sir, will be going on my ignore list ASAP!!!


He is already on my ignore list from way back. This was another one of his on Facebook. "I have a life so don't stare at a charging device constantly, i am not bone idle so just pressing a button to display charging status is no chore. After doing over 600 reviews all the better devices screens timeout, a firmware update to leave it on would annoy more people than those by it turning off!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (1/11/22)

Markets around the world are different and I think this is aimed at the younger chines and Japanese market. I personally would hate to see them on the shelves in some countries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (1/11/22)

I think it's a novel idea, but I don't like how it has the potential to be used as ammo by those people who are trying to destroy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (1/11/22)

They look like little children's toys and I don't see how mature adults can be drawn to these, there is no intention to offend anyone personally but I just don't understand why adults would like these.



Viper_SA said:


> You sir, will be going on my ignore list ASAP!!!


Please do!



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/not-so-satisfied-with-cjb85.72369/


----------



## NOOB (2/11/22)

@Stew was well within his rights to express his like or dislike on the looks of devices. And that's all he did, he said he liked the look of the device and that it was unusual. He didn't start a mass import and flooding of the market with a disposable. Have we not always advocated subjectivity on this forum?! Whenever the topic of flavours, favourite RTA's/RDA's/RDTA's/RBA's or mods and other devices arise, have we not advocated subjectivity?! Your likes and dislikes are yours and yours alone and you are entitled to them. I might love a certain RTA and someone else might hate it, each to their own and we have always respected that!
@Timwis was also well within his right to make the comment he did. He made a valid statement that devices like those pose a risk to the vaping community as it attracts kids which just gives Government more ammunition for a fight when we least need it. So I understand his point of view and agree with it. Does that mean that we deprive anyone on this forum of the right to like or dislike the look of a device... No!
@Viper_SA, the use of exclamation marks (or any other form of punctuation) does not imply impoliteness, it's merely a form of expression. As for Timwis calling Stew childish... come on, he was referring to his *own* view on the matter, again *subjectivity.* 
As you can see, I've used quite a few exclamation marks in this post, and even though I have disagreed, I have not been disrespectful or impolite to anyone. See, it's possible but I get the feeling you're just trying to stir a bit here.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------

